
H1B Expedited Suspension will make it harder to get Visas - rookieeconomist
http://www.recode.net/2017/3/6/14810396/us-immigration-customs-h1b-visas-suspension
======
slededit
Its cool people seem to finally care about those stuck on H1-Bs. But this
isn't really anything new. USCIS does this when volume gets high. Its more
likely caused by tons of people finally getting around to filing immigration
related applications to USCIS before the door closes than a specific trump
policy intended to actually close that door.

Note that they process more than just H1-Bs, volume elsewhere can result in
longer wait times for other types of applications.

